# Cutting compound curves in a slab



## steveo (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello, I am new to this forum and relatively new to woodworking. So please be kind. 

I would like to cut a table-top out of a slab using a number of compound curves. Size approximately 36" by 64". I suspect it will be too large to rough out on a bandsaw and doubt very much I can get through it with a jig-saw. Carving completely by hand also not my first choice. Any ideas? Thanks very much


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

SawsAll?

George


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

How thick is it?

I think I could do the rough out with a router and
then finish with a sander?

It will take some time and most likely several passes.
After you get one side started you can turn it over and
use a laminate bit to finish the cut.

If you have never free handed with a router, you better
do some play pieces first to get the feel of it.


----------



## steveo (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks. I think a sawzall might lead to disaster. But since the post, I have been thinking about routing it. I think it might work best to do a template out of plywood and then when I am happy with it, use it to rout the cut in the hardwood. BHOFM, why do you suggest turning over and finishing with a laminate bit?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Get a helper and use a bandsaw. Another option is to build a table the same height as the bandsaw for support. I do it all the time. Did this one with a helper on a bandsaw. It's just a little smaller than what you want.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> why do you suggest turning over and finishing with a laminate bit?


Once you get one side cut half way or so, you can
flip it over and the bit will follow the cut on the
other side. 

If you are not comfortable free handing, the template
is the way to go. 

If the top is an inch or less the laminate bit will follow
the template as well.

If you use the bandsaw, you can cut a lot of the waste off
with a power saw to reduce the weight and make it a bit
easier to handle.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Steveo, don't count out the jig saw The Bosch blades are incredibly sharp and accurate. I do believe they have one that will go through three inch stock cleanly. That to me would seem to be the safest way for a one man operation.


----------

